# I'm changing my bookmarks!



## Mark CMG (Nov 22, 2012)

Because the forum URLs have changed.  First!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 23, 2012)

And that, dear fellow ENWorlders, is why I bookmarked the homepage instead of the forums. Plus I can get all the nifty news and notes featured there and decide what content to read before going to my games. 

=AHw


----------



## jonesy (Nov 23, 2012)

Did we actually lose threads in the crash/hack, or are the url's just different? None of the threads that I've bookmarked over the years seem to work, and Google isn't finding them either (it points at the old addresses, which takes you to the front page of the forums). And the search function here doesn't find them based on the titles.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 23, 2012)

I think when they make changes like this is takes a bit for search engines to start pointing toward the actual location of individual threads. 


IBTL!


----------



## jonesy (Nov 23, 2012)

Sure, but would the search here be affected like that?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2012)

My bookmarks win. They still work. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2012)

jonesy said:


> Did we actually lose threads in the crash/hack, or are the url's just different? None of the threads that I've bookmarked over the years seem to work, and Google isn't finding them either (it points at the old addresses, which takes you to the front page of the forums). And the search function here doesn't find them based on the titles.




You can probably find them with the search function here.

Or by going to the forum and sorting it by thread title (and appropriate time frame, or "Beginning" to be sure), then looking for it in the area where the thread title (you can see it in the bookmarked URL) should be located.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like Morrus is currently working on the URLs... some forums can't be opened right now and others are back to the old URL style.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## grodog (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, I hadn't heard about the hack:  I guess that makes sense why the URLs are all messed up then....


----------



## jonesy (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Looks like Morrus is currently working on the URLs... some forums can't be opened right now and others are back to the old URL style.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



You're probably right. My bookmarks are working now too.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 23, 2012)

It's all good.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2012)

So, how's it going?

Seems like the sub-forums are accessible again with the old URLs (had to clear my browser cache, though). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanee said:


> So, how's it going?
> 
> Seems like the sub-forums are accessible again with the old URLs (had to clear my browser cache, though).
> 
> ...




When you say clear your browser cache, er... what does that mean and how do you do it?

I ask because when I click on Story Hour forum it takes me instead to the messageboard forum main page (the same page in fact), and not in to the story hours.

Help!

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2012)

Which browser do you use?

Actually... this here looks pretty good:

http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Looks like Morrus is currently working on the URLs... some forums can't be opened right now and others are back to the old URL style.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It's going fantastic, check out the game in my sig. Hope all is well with you.

Sorted out the bookmarks/URLs- thank you again.

Cheers Paul


----------

